# Butterfield Canyon this AM



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Still a little early for the wild flowers.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

But not to early to be out'n about.

Thanks for the pick me up.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I was up Butterfield this morning, you captured the beauty very well. Very nice. I just 'stole' the second one as my wallpaper on my laptop. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gates open up over the top yet? Great pics man!!


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

As of last Wednesday the gate was still locked.


----------

